# DBM Energy: Explosive Exclusive English EVUK article



## ZEV (Jun 10, 2011)

We have been determined to get the truth and the message out in English for the past 9 months.
Out latest translation of the German-only June 14 interview with DBM's multi-millionaire founder/director should be the ultimate slam-dunk EV game-changer:
the key comments are highlighted in yellow - see full exclusive, explosive translation at www.evuk.co.uk/news/index8.html
And remember of course that DBM's cells earlier this year passed ultra-rigourous German govt (BAM, DEKRA tests)
*"We have decoded Battery DNA". "EV's with 300 km of DBM range could be rolling off production lines in 9 months to a year. And cost no more than conventional petrol/gas cars" *

*Paul GOVAN **[email protected]** (Editor & highly qualified translator: our translated piece/interview can and should be confidently and widely quoted) *www.evuk.co.uk/news/index8.html


----------



## FirstRodeo (Jun 21, 2011)

That is the best interview I have read this year and he turned down 660 million euros not sure about conversion but I think Euros are worth a little more than US dollars. The guy is already rich so he doesn't need the money isn't that refreshing. With all the money the government is putting into green technology and this one guy financed his research by himself.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

800+ million USD. 

Anywhere have you seen when these things will be available?


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

OH PLEASE PLEASE make them cheap ... I need about 48kW to 72kW of the things.


----------



## jeremyjs (Sep 22, 2010)

Sweet. That tidbit about samsung wanting to buy them for $800 million certainly ads some credibility to their claims. Hope everything pans out to everyone's benefit.


----------



## coulombKid (Jan 10, 2009)

Maybe the developer is not willing to sell out the planet as cheap and fast as the patent holder for the Ovid battery. I loved the EV1. Killing it was the closest thing we've had to a full justification for voting from the roof tops. You can bet Mobil-Exxon has already topped the offers we are allowed to know about. When do we start the declaration of fuel independence. After being signed electronically my hundreds of thousands of nozzle rage victims it can then be forwarded to all backward looking auto manufacturers. I know that I for one will never buy another vehicle that doesn't plug in. The flag should still have white stars on a blue field but replace the red strips with green. There has been enough bleeding over oil. Starve a holy warrior today, go all electric.


----------

